# Looking for tennis hitting partner



## thetrystero (Oct 13, 2013)

I used to play in uni, just picking it up again now. I take lessons twice a week, but need more practice on the weekends or weekday AMs. Let me know if you're up for it. I'm in Bangsar, but can play in Mon't Kiara or the Duta indoor courts.


----------

